# Quartz pedal cleats....



## onrhodes (Feb 19, 2004)

Okay, I've seen a few pictures and they look like really nice pedals. I like the looks of them too. In the pictures I have seen, it looks a lot like the Time Atac cleat. Anyone know if they are interchangeable? I've time pedals on my mtn and cross bike, but was thinking of giving these a whirl (maybe) and if the cleats are compatible, it would make life very easy for me.


----------



## chazu (Aug 14, 2006)

Did you get a pair of the Quartz pedals? I can't decide between those and a new pair of ATACs..


----------



## onrhodes (Feb 19, 2004)

*I have not.....yet*

I have not bought a pair (yet). My mtn bike and cross bike both have Time pedals and I only have one pair of mtn shoes at this point. IF the cleats are compatible, then I would like to try the Look Quartz. In my mind it would be too costly at this point to replace pedals on both bikes just to try them out.


----------

